# ziehen - zog - gezogen



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿Me podríais aclarar el signficado de este verbo en estas frases?

Según mi diccionario (Langenscheidt):

ziegen: arrastrar, tirar.

"Er hat den Wagen *gezogen*."
"Er ist aufs Land *gezogen*."

Gracias


----------



## lady jekyll

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> "Er hat den Wagen *gezogen*."
> "Er ist aufs Land *gezogen*."


Hola, Jiuman:

La primera: Ha tirado del vehículo.
La segunda: Se ha ido a vivir al campo

Saludos, LJ


----------



## Deimos13

Una tentativa más:

El ha empujado el auto. Creo que "tirar" seria una traducción muy literal, creo yo.
El se fue a cultivar el campo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Deimos13 said:


> (...)El ha empujado el auto. Creo que "tirar" seria una traducción muy literal, creo yo.
> El se fue a cultivar el campo.(...).


_ziehen_ no significa _empujar_, sino _tirar_.
En el segundo caso, _ziehen_ significa _mudarse/irse a vivir a..._. Así que simplemente se mudó al campo (probablemente no para cultivarlo). 

Las traducciones de lady_jekyll son correctas.


----------



## Deimos13

Gracias por la aclaración ... la opinión del nativo es casi 100% necesaria en todos los casos, y pido disculpas por las bestialidades que escribí. Aunque la idea es esa equivocarse para aprender cada día más.

Sigiana kannst du mir sagen, wenn man ziehen als "cultivar" übersetzen kann?


----------



## muycuriosa

Deimos13 said:


> Sigiana kannst du mir sagen, wenn man ziehen als "cultivar" übersetzen kann?


 
Hola Deimos:

'Ziehen' puede ser sinónimo de 'aufziehen, züchten' = 'cultivar, criar', por ejemplo 'Rosen / Spargel / Schweine / Hühner ziehen' (según el diccionario monolingüe Duden). A mí me suena muy literario y utilizaría más bien 'Schweine / Hühner züchten' (='criar'), 'Rosen züchten' y 'Gemüse / Spargel anbauen' (= 'cultivar').

Saludos.


----------



## Jiuman

Muchas gracias.

Aunque no le veo mucha lógica a lo de tirar de un coche. Imagino que en Alemania están muy fuertes y cuando se les avería tiran de el a lo strongman. jejeje.


----------



## analisabeth

Jiuman said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Aunque no le veo mucha lógica a lo de tirar de un coche. Imagino que en Alemania están muy fuertes y cuando se les avería tiran de el a lo strongman. jejeje.


 

Wagen no significa unicamente coche, tambien es carro, carrito...


----------

